# Nitro Select TLS



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

The tongue stiffener is a piece of plastic that sits between the tongue and the laces. In my experience the stiffening was noticeable. i preferred to leave them out. The boots are pretty stiff to begin with. At least last season's were. I was told that many people add the tongue stiffeners after the boots start to loosen up a bit. I hope this helps.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

smerdyakov said:


> The tongue stiffener is a piece of plastic that sits between the tongue and the laces. In my experience the stiffening was noticeable. i preferred to leave them out. The boots are pretty stiff to begin with. At least last season's were. I was told that many people add the tongue stiffeners after the boots start to loosen up a bit. I hope this helps.


This was my experience as well


----------



## lachyzee (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies - if possible could you give a stiffness rating for tongue in versus tongue out?


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Without the stiffener, I'd say the boot is about an 8 out of 10 and with it about and 8.5 or 9. These are really stiff boots, even with an articulated cuff. Way stiffer than the Burton Ion and Salomon F4.0 2012 (I hear that this year's is quite a bit stiffer).


----------

